# 2001 Chevy 2500hd 6.0



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked at a 2001 Chevy 2500hd w/ 30,000 miles. Crew Cab, 4x4, 6.0L engine, overall really nice shape  Already has the dual battery setup too!

I did a search and read all about the loud engine noise at startup, less than great gas mileage while plowing, and 10-12mpg not plowing!


So..............anyone running a V plow on this truck? Would there be any problem installing a V plow on this truck?


List price: $14,995 Lets here some thoughts on this rig:salute:


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I have an 03 reg cab and 12mpg must be downhill with a tailwind. Doubt it will hold a v-plow. My reg cab with an 8.5' straight blade takes a dive. Probably not rated for it with the crew cab either.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm running a Western MVP 8'6" with the Pro Plus Wings on a 2004 C/C Dually with the D/A. Last year I didn't have Timbrens but they will be going on this year.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I would add a set of timbrens without questions.......seems everyone on here puts them on!


Anyone have a website that sells timbrens.....suggestions?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.truckspring.com/timbren_285.html?affid=5

Just google it, here is one, there are many.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

V plow all day long! 8 foot something or other, would recomend BOSS 8.2 had great luck with mine. Would be a good match IMO!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just on that site as you posted it 


I am going to check w/ the boss dealer tomorrow and see what they have to say about plow sizing.

Any additional info/history on these trucks would be awesome.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you search "Timbrens" or "T-bars" here in the Chevy forum you'll find lots of info on this subject.

Plenty of CC 2500HD's running around with 9.2's on the front. They will hold the weight with a couple minor mods...your truck in question especially, since it only has the 6.0.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked on Boss and Western Sites and niether list a "V" plow for this truck! I'm confused


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

B&B;601817 said:


> If you search "Timbrens" or "T-bars" here in the Chevy forum you'll find lots of info on this subject.
> 
> Plenty of CC 2500HD's running around with 9.2's on the front. They will hold the weight with a couple minor mods...your truck in question especially, since it only has the 6.0.


Is there additional work that should be done in addition to the Timbrens? Do you only add them in the front, or the rear too?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

erkoehler;601820 said:


> Is there additional work that should be done in addition to the Timbrens? Do you only add them in the front, or the rear too?


As far as holding the plow weight you only add them in the front. That, and along with a T-bar adjustment it'll hold the plow just fine in most applications.

Does the truck have the plow prep package?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know if it has the plow prep package, it does have dual batteries.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

erkoehler;601832 said:


> I don't know if it has the plow prep package, it does have dual batteries.


Duel batteries are an option in and of itself on a gasser. To verify whether it's plow prep equipped check the RPO code list on the glove box decal. Option code "VYU" is what your looking for. Other tip off at a quick glance is it will have an aux light button on the dash next to the passenger air bag switch.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

It does have an AUX light switch on the dash! I was wondering why that was there.....


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Pickup the new truck tonight!!!!!


----------



## grayfarm (Oct 18, 2008)

Ive had a 2500 HD Ext Cab since it was new. It has a Fischer 8.5 Vee and Ive had no front end problems at all. I believe the dealer just turned up the tortion bars when they installed th plow. Last winter it turned 100 K miles (I bet half the miles were plowing and the other half towing) and the transmission FINALLY blew. Overall its been a great truck.

The Aux Light switch is for a roof beacon. The wiring is behind the right seatbelt hanger on the right rear roof pillar (or is that the left pillar) Just take the trim plate off and its right there.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to hear, can't wait to get a plow mounted and some snow


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

An 8.5' V plow would be perfect for that truck you can go as big as 9'.


----------



## Bud61 (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you think that all the wiring are in placefor a roof beacon even if the Aux switch is not there? There is a knock out plate where to switch would be


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

U can put a 9.5 western mvp on a 2500 gasser no problem. it weighs 950 lbs. timbrens, a couple of cranks and ballast in the back and you are set.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya i'm with burkhart on this one. That truck won't have a problem with a v-plow on the front...


----------

